# Whole Home DVR Question



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just activated whole home DVR online a few days ago and I can only access it via the receivers that are connected to ethernet. I have 3 H24s and 1HR24, I thought with these receivers it was just supposed to work over the coax?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> I just activated whole home DVR online a few days ago and I can only access it via the receivers that are connected to ethernet. I have 3 H24s and 1HR24, I thought with these receivers it was just supposed to work over the coax?
> 
> Thanks


All four receivers have an internal DECA, so they can be connected to each other through the coax. Should you connect an ethernet cable to any of them, doing so disables the DECA.
If you want these to use the DECA and have internet access, you'll need to add another DECA to bridge to your home network.

There are several/many setup layouts here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

if you have the whole home activated you can get the regular decas for free


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

jrlt said:


> if you have the whole home activated you can get the regular decas for free


all 24 models have an internal deca.

options would be to connect them all to ethernet and go "unsupported" through your network

OR

get a "Cinema Connection Kit" or Wifi Cinema Connection Kit" installed and have no ethernet cables plugged into to any boxes


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MrShowtime said:


> all 24 models have an internal deca.
> 
> options would be to connect them all to ethernet and go "unsupported" through your network
> 
> ...


"OR" to not have internet access and skip the CCK.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's kind of strange. So with the deca thing the internet would be distributed to all the receivers via coax? 

I wish I could just run ethernet to one receiver and tell whole home to work over deca without having to chose one or the other.

And of course it won't let me remove whole home online, it let me activate it on there though. It's almost not even worth the $3 a month to call them. It should be free, it's not like it costs them any extra money.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> That's kind of strange. So with the deca thing the internet would be distributed to all the receivers via coax? *yes*
> 
> I wish I could just run ethernet to one receiver and tell whole home to work over deca without having to chose one or the other. *Only the HR34 does that.*
> 
> And of course it won't let me remove whole home online, it let me activate it on there though. It's almost not even worth the $3 a month to call them. It should be free, it's not like it costs them any extra money.


"should be" is one thing [we can all agree on] while "they can get away with it" is another.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "should be" is one thing [we can all agree on] while "they can get away with it" is another.


I guess I'm giving up on demand and my "This Day in History" app until I get around to calling them. I wonder why I can't remove features online anymore  They probably just want to try and convince me to keep it but unless I get the hardware that lets me have both without running ethernet to every receiver for free, I'm out. I shouldn't have to pay twice but, I probably have to.

I can't believe the feature just isn't built into the HR24, but then how would they charge you for additional hardware if it was?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> I guess I'm giving up on demand and my "This Day in History" app until I get around to calling them. I wonder why I can't remove features online anymore  They probably just want to try and convince me to keep it but unless I get the hardware that lets me have both without running ethernet to every receiver for free, I'm out. I shouldn't have to pay twice but, I probably have to.
> 
> I can't believe the feature just isn't built into the HR24, but then how would they charge you for additional hardware if it was?


The CCK isn't that much:


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> The CCK isn't that much:


I agree but I'd rather pay for that once rather than pay for it then pay the additional $3 a month on top of it, but who wouldn't? As much as I hate doing this, and I really hate doing it, but I must call.

I haven't even used it yet, I just like to be able to use it if I ever wanted to.

I had to call Time Warner Cable the other day and it was much less painful than the calls I have to make to DirecTV, they always seem to try and pressure me into buying something. No DirecTV, I don't want 3 months of HBO and Cinemax for $15. I should only have to say no once.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The whole $3/month charge was beat to death back when it changed from [free] Beta to being charged, two years back.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> The whole $3/month charge was beat to death back when it changed from [free] Beta to being charged, two years back.


Yeah I bet it was. I think everyone who offers whole home DVR charges for it.

I called them and they removed it, he tried offering me another HD DVR for free to replace one of my current HD receivers at no charge. He said I would still only have to pay the DVR fee once. Then he checked if there were any additional costs and found hour there was a $50 + tax installation fee. I asked if I could just do it myself and he said there was still a fee but he could take $10 off my bill for the next 6 months. Well if they can do that then they can just waive the installation fee, it all sounds good but I really don't want to get screwed out of $50 bucks so it wasn't really worth it to me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Yeah I bet it was. I think everyone who offers whole home DVR charges for it.
> 
> I called them and they removed it, he tried offering me another HD DVR for free to replace one of my current HD receivers at no charge. He said I would still only have to pay the DVR fee once. Then he checked if there were any additional costs and found hour there was a $50 + tax installation fee. I asked if I could just do it myself and he said there was still a fee but he could take $10 off my bill for the next 6 months. Well if they can do that then they can just waive the installation fee, it all sounds good but I really don't want to get screwed out of $50 bucks so it wasn't really worth it to me.


The CSRs have varying amounts that they get to play with within the DirecTV system. "The system" is anything but perfect.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Technically I would be making $10 but it's likely that somewhere along the line something would get messed up. I'm kind of wish I would of taken the offer now, but then again I would probably never use the DVR but I keep thinking in my head "BUT IT'S FREE!". I wonder if I could use that offer on a Tivo? I'm thinking not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

skatingrocker17 said:


> It should be free, it's not like it costs them any extra money.


somebody was paid to develop the software


----------

